# Hot Dang, I got my Lang!!



## capt dan (Mar 2, 2008)

I  took the weekend trip to Pa. this week to pick up my Lang 60. Over 1300 miles through the mountains twice, one time in a blinding snowstorm. White knuckle driving at 10 pm.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 .

11 1/2 hr drive going,  a little over  9 hrs, comming home with  my new  baby! Man this thing is a tank, and  trailers down the road at 70-75 like  it was on rails. I am looking forward to firing it up this weekend.Gotta find me some wood!

I'll post a pic in a day or two, when I get time!


----------



## cowgirl (Mar 3, 2008)

Congratulations!! Looking forward to your pictures.


----------



## smokin' joe (Mar 3, 2008)

Good man capt.  Seems once you had it hooked up you were in quite a hurry to get home...cut 2.5 hrs off of you trip...lol

Cant wait too see the lang fired up with her proud new papa.


----------



## shooterrick (Mar 3, 2008)

Hey thats great.  Cant wait to see some pics.  Gongrats!


----------



## capt dan (Mar 3, 2008)

The difference was the weather, and I came  home during daylight hrs! Snowed or rain the whole way there, and at times I was questioning my sanity!


----------



## travcoman45 (Mar 3, 2008)

Sounds like a neat new toy!  Waiting to see some pics!  Enjoy!


----------



## tell you what bbq (Mar 3, 2008)

Good luck and LOTS o' TBS!!


----------



## richtee (Mar 3, 2008)

woooooHOO!  sweeeet!


----------



## walking dude (Mar 3, 2008)

congrats dan...........didn't lang had a outlet in Pa.

nice pickup.........can't wait to see pics


----------



## walking dude (Mar 3, 2008)

now THERES a expression i haven't heard in a coon's age


----------



## nh3b's (Mar 3, 2008)

Thats Great Dan, I hope you like it and look fwd to the Q-Views. Ill see if i can muster up some wood sources for ya.


----------



## capt dan (Mar 3, 2008)

The Lang was used!  The guy bought it from Ben in  Aug 07, used it a  couple times(it is almost like brand new) and he decided he wanted a bigger cooker for whole hogs and catering, so he bought a meadow  creek, a TS250 I think. I looked at it while I was there, it is a nice unit too! quite a bit bigger everything. It is about the size of a Lang 84. 

My younger brother lives in Harrisburg, and that was  where we stayed for the weekend. The seller was 90 minutes away, and the  price was pretty fair!
The warmer has been revised by Lang so that cooking/smoking temps can also be reached in there too! I am looking forward to a new  learning curve on this rig. As soon as I do a few fatties and some chixs  this weekend to get a bit of a feel for it, I  will do the 2  chuck rolls that I  have in the fridge. One is 15 lbs, the other is 16.5 lbs.

 the comming weeks will hopefully see me sucessfully smoking briskets, turkeys, seafood, jerky and cheese. The warmer will allow me to smoke stuff at a much lower temp, especially cheese, spices, jerky and  nuts!

As I learn, I will be asking all my friends here for alot of input. You all have been wonderfully helpfull so far, and I know, I can  continue to recieve such great advice.

In the  4 months that I have been here, I have learned alot about  Que, recipes and techniques,and all the uses of different smokers. The most important thing I have learned though, there are some  real first class folks here,who will share secrets and recipes freely. Offering advice to perfect strangers, in  hopes to spread the BBQ goodwill. I  am continuing to try to behave in the same manner, and share what I know.It's not alot, but thanks to this site and its members, the knowledge  base is growing.

All this boils down to this. I am blaming all of you for  making me crazy about smoked food. I would have never thought in a million years that I would drive 675 miles to buy anything, much less a smoker.

Bless you all!


----------



## walking dude (Mar 3, 2008)

LOLOL.......true story dan.............once smoking gets in your blood..........you wouldn't BELIEVE what you mite end up doing...........lololol

tho smoking a hogs head, i don't see me doing that............


----------



## smok'n steve (Mar 3, 2008)

Well said Dan:-)  Can't wait to see the pics and the Q-views!!! 

Steve


----------



## capt dan (Mar 3, 2008)

Ok here's a  few pics. Everyone has seen them , mine is really no different. But when I seen other guys pics of their  60's, there's one thing I never got to see. Inside the warmer.

This is where I plan to  low smoke cheese,  seafood, and nuts and spices.If the menu calls for more meat than the main chamber can hold, I can fit quite a bit in here, or beans, spuds, squash, cooked  foods ect.



Just a pic of it opened up, before I  shackled her and covered for the storm. Glad the rain washed some road salt off today!



Can't wait to  cook in it this weekend!


----------



## smok'n steve (Mar 3, 2008)

Looks great, You must be totally excited to cook on that baby!  I love the warmer/cooker. Its Awesome!

Hey, That third damper handle near the food shelf---Is that a firebox damper that can shut off the heat and smoke to the main tank? If so, does it have a full open and full closed off position, in other words can you limit your cook to just the warmer chamber?

 A pic of that (inside the fire box) would help me a bit with mine, I made up a temporary removable one but haven't the ability to adjust as I think that might be for:-)

Again, congrats,

Steve


----------



## capt dan (Mar 3, 2008)

Yes steve, it is a control for the  flow directly from the firebox. I think they started using that last year. The earlier  60's had the heat and smoke from the end of the cooking chamber only, this one has  both.  It is  two  4 inch ports with butterfly type valve, you can tune it to what ever ya  want.You can cook just in the warmer if ya want to!


----------



## smok'n steve (Mar 3, 2008)

Cool, so that firebox to main tank damper---it must be shaped like a half circle  or something like that?  I can't wait to find out the temperatures ranges you have with that warmer and also the different capabilities it will give you once you get playing with it:-)  I am sure the rear hole to the hot side of the tank gives you good airflow and more heat too when you want it.

Steve


----------



## capt dan (Mar 3, 2008)

yes exactly, it is a half circle. Doesn't yours have the same baffle at the fire box to the smoke chamber?

The other handle is another baffle from the smoke chamber near the stack, that leads into the warmer. 
The  warmer also has  2 vents at the top of the warmer, on the back wall, to let out smoke, or help circulate the smoke through the foods. They are  shaped like the air inlets on the sides of the firebox, but a little smaller in size.

Steve, If you want  me to send ya some pics, I can, just pm me with your email addy, and specify what ya want to see from what angle. You have been a big  help to me, its the least I can do for you!


----------



## xtexan (Mar 4, 2008)

Congrats on both of your new babies!
Thanks for the pics I was getting grumpy!LOL


----------



## kookie (Mar 4, 2008)

Great looking unit...........Looks like one hell of a smoker..........Good luck with it...........


----------



## smok'n steve (Mar 4, 2008)

No, my older 60 came without warming.....I think that baffle you have is a new concept for isolated cooking in your warmer, it allows you to prevent unwanted energy from going to the main tank.   I can see where they had to re-shape the heat shield behind your tire to allow the operation of the handle.  Also, there seems to be a spring on that handle which I assume is to give the baffle resistance so it stays in position?

I have done something very similar with mine in the "lang 60 mods" thread, but my main tank baffle has to be manually installed with a piece of threaded black pipe.  It was sort of a temporary mod until I was sure I wanted to make something permanent and more adjustable.............so.......yes pictures of that open and closed in your fire box might give me a few ideas:-)


----------



## capt dan (Mar 4, 2008)

sorry i read this so late( Dark out now). I will try to  snap a few pics of the arrangement when I get home from work  tomorrow !


----------



## smok'n steve (Mar 5, 2008)

No rush,  Plenty of time around here, probably lose power tonight---another ice storm headed this way:-)  

If that baffle doesn't seal off the main tank totally, you may find that you can get enough smoke/heat in the main tank(like 160 to 190 degrees) while cooking in the warmer to do a whole lot of jerky!!  With my baffle in and the "baby" at 350, the main tank was 160 if i remember right.

I think I am more anxious to see your new Q-views!!


----------



## capt dan (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks for the shared  enthusiasm!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  I will post them, even if they are a flop. It took me almost 6 months to figure out the Charbroil silver, I am sure It will be at least 6 smokes to  get anything "excellent" off of the 60.
The bottom baffle(  firebox to  smoker chamber)  can be closed all the way. I have been told that I could very easily smoke butts or ribs in the warmer, with the warmer  baffle opened up. It takes the heat and smoke right off the top of the firebox. Thankfully there is a slanted drip pan, with  a drain that exits out the  cabinet to the right side(looking from the back) to prevent any fires.  I'll get some pics and send them to you, so not to run this thread into the ground.


----------



## smok'n steve (Mar 5, 2008)

I can assure you that if you can build a fire and have operated a woodstove before that you will know that machine after a few hours!  It is not unpredictable at all. 

Yes, I kind of went off on a tangent on your thread here, but there seems to be a lot of interest in these Lang's, so i am sure there will be interested readers out there:-)


----------



## capt dan (Mar 5, 2008)

Uh Steve, That was not directed at you bud! I was directing it at myself.As excited as I am about getting my dream rig, I don't want to overwelm/ bore  others with my situation.


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Mar 5, 2008)

Awesome rig ya got there!!! Very nice!!  Love the wheels...


----------



## teacup13 (Mar 6, 2008)

glad to see you got her home safe and sound... 

i may have to take a trip to Kalam, got a couple of loins and fatties sitting in the freezer..lol


----------



## capt dan (Mar 9, 2008)

Hey Jeff, come on down, I think I might have a lil more  room to add extra requests now!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 . 

I just couldn't wait for today, I am like a lil  kid, well OK a big kid, with a new toy. I went to a local tree  removal company yesterday and  bought a face cord of some real nice looking oak.It was seasoned and the price was good.

So today after I  got done with work(sucks to work on sat) I fired her up for the first time, stacked some logs in the box, lit a chimney full of lump, when it was ready, I tossed it in the box on top of the logs I layered in there, shut the door, made sure all the valves and baffles were to my liking and watched magic happen.  If it wasn't so dang cold out (20 degrees and sunny/windy) I might have had a woody!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Smoke was comming out the stack, and things were comming to temp, I started monkeying around with the different baffles, and  intake  valves, and  I'll be damned if you couldn't just regulate this thing almost as easy as the stove in the house. Opened  the intakes, and switched things to full steam ahead and she  got up to 350-375 in a matter of minutes, dialed it back down, and within 5 minutes, she was  purring at 225. I was impressed.messed with the warmer, and the same thing, no problem getting that closet up to 250-275, or dialed down to 140, while the main  chamber was at 350. 

This is gonna be fun. I think the charbroil silver had high hopes today when I started the chimney in her SFB, but when I took it away, and gave it to the Lang, I think  she has an attitude now!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Lookin forward to tomorrows smoke!

10 lbs  chicken leg  quarters, 2 fatties, and a couple tins of wicked baked beans.  I'll be sure to capture the experience with a few  Q-views.

Smokin Steve, my friend, you were right, I think I am in love!


----------



## smok'n steve (Mar 9, 2008)

HMMMM---Only if I could get my wife to say exactly those words, but for now, I guess I'll have to settle for yours!!!!!!

I know you are going to make another run the supermarket to get some more grub to put on that monster tomorrow!  Awesome, super glad it is working the way it should!


----------



## mrgrumpy (Mar 9, 2008)

You don't have to... that is my job...


----------



## mrgrumpy (Mar 9, 2008)

Great looking investment.... I am sure if you have questions on yours, you can contact Tonto.  They got a Lang 60 last year... looks just like yours, except they also got the warmer/grill on the front....


----------



## smok'n steve (Mar 14, 2008)

You still "On" for this Sat on the chuck?  Let us know what you do and how you do it:-) Never done a whole chuck roll but I have been thinken about it.  Just have to convince my "nurse" wife its healthy, maybe put some spinach leaves on it?


----------



## jmedic25 (Mar 14, 2008)

Sweet Rig dan you will love it.  I hope you will get much joy and good food out of that rig.  I am VERY happy for you!


----------



## capt dan (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks jm, yes steve, the chuck fest is still on for sunday. I have a steelhead tourny on saturday, but I will get them rolls rubbed and ready. I am hoping to get up early on sunday and get em in the pit by 4-5 am(there goes my only day to sleep in) so that  I can hopefully rest them by 6-7 pm, and pull before bedtime.I will post the Q-views.I think I am gonna inject one, and do it whole, and cut the other one into 3 equal  sized  pieces , for more bark distribution.Sposed to be a nice sunny weekend around here, looks like time to  pull the exterior speakers out of storage and get em back in the brackets, so I can enjoy the day of Chuck, with a little music!


----------



## smok'n steve (Mar 15, 2008)

Can't wait to get the details and pics.  Have fun Sat at the steelhead tourny, by the way, what is a steelhead tourny?

Steve


----------

